# Best way to eBay/sell shrimp



## junglejim578 (23 Oct 2015)

I am thinking about selling my excess shrimp on eBay.
Was thinking about selling shrimp on ebay but unsure as to how to go about it...
Have two tanks ( RCS and Neocaridina Davidii), both have filled up
Really confused by the systems for Paypal and ebay accounts.

Anyone have any experience?


----------



## Daneland (23 Oct 2015)

Welcome to the forum.I have sold many items on the ebay.It is not complicated but you will sell a living thing , that will make it really  complicated,HAve a look T&C of other sellers from ebay. It gives an idea what kind of trouble you can experience and how to avoid it.
If I were you I would have used gumtree and collection only ebay. Once you have enough post (25 I think) you can use UKAPS forum to sell as well.


----------



## junglejim578 (23 Oct 2015)

Thanks for the reply! Will look into gumtree.
Would be interested in selling via forum; I need to be more active though
Jim


----------



## EnderUK (23 Oct 2015)

You can try find a fish group in your area on facebook to buy and sell as well. 50p-£1 each and collection beats any of your local stores  Just keep the good stock for yourself


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Oct 2015)

I just give mine to the LFS, they don't give me anything for them but it all counts as good will and they discount any fish or items I buy in the future. Much less complicated and potentially messy...it can get that way when selling livestock - especially on line, which I wouldn't do on principle..
It sounds awfully sanctimonious, I know...but it's not meant to


----------



## PARAGUAY (24 Oct 2015)

@Jim. I know what Troi means I think. Proper professional commercial retailers as regards livestock (fish /inverts)have to adhere to certain criteria eg the well being of the livestock etc.I once obtained shrimp from one of the sponsers here the p&p by courier costing nearly as much as the the actual shrimp and you had to be in at a dedicated time slot to receive them and it was right to do that. Because of that they arrived healthy and safe . Much better to sell at your own address or local retailers,you may get less but a lot less hassle anyway and you can impart your advice to buyers


----------



## junglejim578 (25 Oct 2015)

an arrangement with my local (in Aylesbury - not exactly close though) fishstore, i will see what can happen. I would prefer not to sell from my door, but local fish group hadn't occurred to me at all. I will definitely try and find one!
thanks for all of your answers guys  it means a lot


----------



## Imorpher (28 Oct 2015)

There are a surprisingly number of groups on facebook actually where you can potentially sell as EnderUK stated so I would look there for ease. I imagine they are pretty hit and miss though...


----------



## Ryan Thang To (28 Oct 2015)

hi jungeljim

where about are you. i looking for some shrimps?

cheers
ryan


----------



## Lindy (30 Oct 2015)

Facebook page 'freshwater shrimp' allows selling of your shrimp. I have sold on ebay before and send most of my shrimp through the post regardless of what forum they are sent on. I have sent hundreds of shrimp no problems but I always use poystyrene lined boxes and send special delivery before 1pm. I just sent 37 shadow /taiwan shrimp at the start of the week.


----------



## pondweed (30 Oct 2015)

If I were in your shoes I'd try selling through a Facebook group first, simply for the ease of collection/delivery. But I have seen plenty of people posting shrimp.


----------



## junglejim578 (2 Nov 2015)

Hi guys,
legytt, I am in Buckinghamshire, Chesham.
I will join 'freshwater shrimps', but I am unsure as to how you do this... are you selling via eBay or the group?
Cheers guys


----------



## Lindy (2 Nov 2015)

You can sell either way or both. You just need a paypal account and you can sell any way you want.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## junglejim578 (5 Nov 2015)

cheers


----------

